# Stiffness concerns for my weight/ strength



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Any suggestions as to frame comparison between 585 Ultra and 595 Origin. Which would be stiffer for my 190ish #. Pretty strong (getting stronger) not fat, pretty lean; I`m 5`10. Other than price difference and seat mast, what would you suggest. Could they be considered equal in stiffness where it counts?
Trying to cover my bases before I plop down my well earned dough.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Having owned both I would say the 595 origin is my favorite of those two in ride quality. The 585 ultra with a Look Ergo post is very close and considerably less expensive. I am 5'9" and dropping from 185lbs. The front end on the 595 is stiffer for sprinting or out of the saddle climbing but I think it rides more comfortably than the 585 ultra. The E-post is tunable for stiffness/comfort as well and that helps.


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input nrspeed, very helpful. Had no clue deciding would be this difficult. Tell me do you still have both or did you give up the 585
for the 595? Any ISP issues?


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not a 595 Ultra? I just bought a 595 Ultra 21/2 weeks ago. I'm about 6'2" and 170 lbs and ride an XL. My Ultra is amazing! It accelerates like no other bike. It is very efficient with absolutley no flex. The front end/lateral stiffness is awesome. Even though it is very stiff, it is still a smooth ride. The fork, the HCS6 is the best fork on the market. I seriously think it is the perfect bike. I haven't ridden a 595 Origin yet. My twin brother just got a 595 Origin and he says it rides a lot smoother than the Ultra. Whatever the case, get a 595 - you can't go wrong.


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Agreed AZ, I have thought of the Ultra 595 also. I know that is even more stiff, I was just curious between the 585 Ultra (because its less $ for frame and no ISP) and 595 Origin (because I can get a full bike deal at $4995; DuraAce, Ksyrium ES etc.) hard to pass up. 
I thought they might be similar stiffness for heavier rider and was`nt sure about ISP. I also have`nt read any complaints on either 595 model.
I do like the ease of a regular seatpost, but ISP does look badass.
Thanks for the input; its looking like 595.


----------

